# Looking for specific camera harness design



## PhotoGramly (Mar 7, 2018)

Any particular camera harnesses you guys would recommend that don't involve an attachment that screws into the bottom of your camera? I need to keep the base plate for my tripod in that space pretty much at all times as a real estate photographer, but it would be nice to have a harness to keep the camera from swinging around during the times it's not attached to the tripod.


----------



## Destin (Mar 8, 2018)

PhotoGramly said:


> Any particular camera harnesses you guys would recommend that don't involve an attachment that screws into the bottom of your camera? I need to keep the base plate for my tripod in that space pretty much at all times as a real estate photographer, but it would be nice to have a harness to keep the camera from swinging around during the times it's not attached to the tripod.



I use a Black rapid strap. I know it hooks to the tripod foot; BUT hear me out...

I then got a really right stuff L bracket for my camera. They now include the QD sling attachment point (what the military uses to hook slings to rifles) in their plates, which gives you an alternative spot to hook into the camera with a strap. 

I can easily unhook from the plate with just the push of a button, and it’s way more secure than a traditional tripod foot mount. 

This solution is really only an option if you use an arca-swiss compatible tripod head. 

You could also look into the peak design strap that uses the built in strap lugs as a mounting point for their quick release strap system.


----------



## PhotoGramly (Mar 10, 2018)

Cool thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into that.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 13, 2018)

Get an AcraTech SwiftClamp for the Black Rapid strap.  This will let you leave the arca-swiss quick-release plate on the bottom of the camera at all times and you just unclamp from the strap, and clamp to the tripod.

It was about $150 to buy that SwiftClamp ... not cheap.  But WELL worth it.  I used to hate going from camera strap to tripod and back because I had to remove the bolt, add the QR plate, then use it on the tripod, then remove the QR plate, and screw the bolt back in...<sigh>.  Now it's no big deal.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 14, 2018)

My peak Design strap attached to my existing tripod plate. About $60, no brackets or anything needed. The quick release ends that attach to the plate do not interfere with attachment to the tripod whether or not I leave the strap attached.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 14, 2018)

TCampbell said:


> Get an AcraTech SwiftClamp for the Black Rapid strap.  This will let you leave the arca-swiss quick-release plate on the bottom of the camera at all times and you just unclamp from the strap, and clamp to the tripod.
> 
> It was about $150 to buy that SwiftClamp ... not cheap.  But WELL worth it.  I used to hate going from camera strap to tripod and back because I had to remove the bolt, add the QR plate, then use it on the tripod, then remove the QR plate, and screw the bolt back in...<sigh>.  Now it's no big deal.




Damn $200CAD.   I really like this and may just have to fork over the cash.


----------

